# Im in trouble



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well here it is.

i got out of a 5 year relationship after being cheated on for the last 8 months of it. she dumped me on sept 10th.

#1
since then i have went on a cruise and met a women from NY and she is crazy about me and im crazy about her but its really hard because of the distance and i cant bring myself to make the move for a few reasons.......... she is 36 and im 23, she has a 13 year old daughter. i want kids someday of my own but she wont be able to ever do that even if i wanted her to..... if you catch my drift..... she is awesome to hang out with and she deffinatly doesnt look 36 or have the body of a 36 year old

#2 
i met a girl ive been hanging out with for the last 4 days she is really fun cool and stuff and shes nuts about me also...... shes 18 and has a restraining order against her ex b/f for hitting her and apparently he is nuts..... i dont feel like being shot by some punk kid because from the way he sounds i wouldnt put it past him and with todays kids its never fist to cuffs. i fooled around with her tonight and lets just say it was third base.....

#3
my ex g/f from 6 years ago my very first real g/f and my first for everything if you know what i mean......... i found out she wasn engaged a couple months before i got dumped..... she has been wanting to hang out with me. each time we see eachother she has been bringing over a shoe box full of old memories of us and my prom and also her journal she used to write in about us and as well as some letters she never sent me telling me about how much she regrets dumping me 6 years ago now that i was with my ex of 5 years. she is getting mad feelings for me again and the other night we were watching tv on the couch while everyone was in bed and she asked me to lay down and cuddle with her. it drives me nuts because ive never fully been able to get her out of my head and my heart but she is engaged and i dont wanna be that guy to f*ck up some other guys marriage. i told her do what her heart feels. tonight she said tomorrow night when i am dropping my cousin off could i stop by her house to give her a hug??? and then she asked if we could hang out tuesday night after the leafs hockey game is over......

its hard juggling who to hang out with and what to do. each situation has its own complications......... distance for the first one, crazy ex wanting to shoot me for the second girl and the third and most important to me of all is ENGAGED which is the worse problem of all!!!

any opinions would maybe help me out


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

#1 good call no go, she is the hang out with when bored girl. she sounds funny but you are right no go.

#2 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you will got shot.

#3 wow but remember why you broke up in the first place. she is engaged, and girls are NUTS LOCO in the mind. many girls i know like the guy that can not touch them. it is a sick game girls are madness.

my advise, you have your head on straight you will do fine. do not worry sh*t will come around.

ps. I LOVE CANDA BECAUSE YOU MAKE PLANS ABOUT HOCKEY GAMES. that is awesome. in usa people say after heroes or after the bears game. canda hockey. i sometimes feel like i am the only one in the usa that watches hockey. how bout my blackhawks. toew and kane. havlik. looking like a good year. but good luck with the gf.


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

the first i would say no, teh second i would say maybe, ya you could get shot but you coudl not get shot also, and the third i had that happen to me a few months again, my first girl started hanging out and talkign about us back then and then wanted to know if i wanted her back and stuff as she was engaged also i told her no i did not regret dumping her that i enjoyed the person i turned into today and that are lives woudl be nothing liek they are now if we had stayed together, that she had found a great guy and that we went in two different paths in life and it turned out each paths was the right one for us


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

juggling 3 girls in not a problem, its a blessing. Think about all the guys getting no action.

My advice to you is to have fun with whoever is down and save the relationship thing for when you find the right girl. None of these sound like the right girl to me.

1 Distance is a problem, and if she cant have kids, why put yourself in the mess of falling in love with her? If you want kids, then that is going to be a problem your setting yourself up for. Keep her as a f*ck buddy.

2 Screw that little punk. If you really like her quit being a p*ssy. Hes a freakin kid, you should be able to beat his ass. If he kills you, so be it. If you spend your life being afraid of people like him you'll have alot of regrets when you get older. The biggest problem with her is her age. You want to be able to go to the bar, or have drinks without worrying about getting arrested for contributing. Plus who lets a guy get to 3rd and doesn't put out? I for one, would be pissed, and say why did you let me go that far then? Now I have to go have angry masterbation, and its your fault.







So I would just keep her as a f*ck buddy(if she lets you get that far)

3 If she is willing to cheat on her fiansay, she will be willing to cheat on you. It about character, and she has none. Only cold hearted people cheat, so I would just keep her as a f*ck buddy.

The good news is that you can end up with 3 f*ck buddies if you play your cards right. Use them to keep you bizzy while you look for the right girl.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

#2 was to third base and where i come from 3rd base is everything except sex. and in canada 19 is legal drinking age for the bars and she has a fake ID as it is AND is legal in february anyways........

#3 hasnt cheated on her fiance and she isnt sure on even marrying him because of now im single finally after 5 years she had been waiting for me for a long time and now she wants her chance and i think she is confused about what to do......... nothing has happened other then cuddling on the couch BUT in my eyes if i was her fiance thats kinda cheating in a way.... u just dont do that kinda thing.

im not really one for "f*ck buddies" i have feelings for them all in different way but each one has a complication big or small in the mix somewhere.

if #3 leaves her fiance because she still has that stong of feelings for me then i would give that a chance. but as for right now #2 is deffinatly the one in my thoughts the most at the moment.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I totally forgot about Canadas drinking age being lower.

If your not into sex for the fun of it, then yea I'd go with #2. #3 sounds to shady. And I agree, cuddling around with an ex would be a problem. Has she even told the fiancey that you guys were hanging out? As far as I'm concerned my girl is never aloud to even be in the presence of an ex unless I'm there. She knows better than that. Not that I dont trust her, I dont trust men.

and yea I consider 3rd base crotch stuff without sex. I was thinking you fingered her or something. If she blew ya then thats ok. lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Honestly I'd ditch all the crazy bitches. Being 23 and dating a woman whose 36, both of your outlooks on life are in different places. Plus throw in a kid 10 years younger than you and you'll feel like you're being babysat your entire life. Avoid.

Girl 2 seems alright except the crazy ex-boyfriend sh*t. I've dealt with dumb bitches who have dumber ex's and sh*t sucks. Come outside of her house to your car and you have a brick through your back windshield. Crap the f*cker might shoot you at work. Avoid.

Girl 3 has already cheated on you and she will do it again. Things happen for a reason, she fucked up completely and you need to move on. Thigns aren't gonna change, she isn't gonna be better. Yes the first few months back together will be nice but sh*t will hit the fan again and she'll be slurping some guys pole. Don't be a doormat. Tell her to die in a fire. Avoid.

Wait I just read that girl 3 is the girl before the last gf who just cheated on you. sh*t I don't know her entire situation other than she seems alittle pyscho for bringing up old memories and still have letters from her from 6 years ago. Kinda creepy and pyscho, but you're piranha guy dan and you might be into that. So I guess she's the best choice right now other than the whole crazy thing. She reminds me of that girl that Peter Griffin never picked up for prom and was still wearing her prom dress with all the pictures of peter in her hallway.

Crap read it again and the girl is engaged? I would just say if shes gonna do that to the guy shes engaged to she will do it to you too. Avoid. Remember right now all you two are thinking of are the good times, you gotta remember all the bad times too. They were there.


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Dealing with a cheating ex and a long distance relationship.. this is my input:

#1 - I would say no. Long distance just sucks. If you truely trust each other, then it's just TOO hard when your feeling down, and you need someone there for you, they aren't. Plus you both have to have 100% trust, and basically feel no jealousy.. which I know 95% of guys are at least somewhat jealous. Especially if you have been cheated on before, whether it was with that girl, or a previous girlfriend. I went through it, and even though my current girlfriend I trust 100% .. if she is laughing and joking around with other guys, it gives me a funny feeling.. which I tell her about, but just put it aside.

#2 - If the age difference is no problem.. I'd say it's worth a chance. As long as she is mature. When a girl is 18.. there is still a chance a lot of the guys she meets are just "strong crushes" and not true love. Assuming that is what your looking for.. something serious. I honestly wouldn't let the ex-boyfriend bother you. Most guys are all talk.. and chances are he wouldn't do anything to you. Yes.. chances are he will be pissed at first just knowing she has moved on.. but he will soon realize there is no chance with 'him and her'. Last but not least.. it's only been 4 days. If you decide on "#2" .. then continue to just hang out with her as friends. Give it at least a couple weeks or a month or so before you decide whether to make it into an actual relationship or not.

#3 - In my opinion, almost every person will go through 1 true relationship when your "younger" when you fall in love.. and it just does not work out. I don't know the details as to why you guys broke up in the first place.. or why she left you. Girls are confusing as well as confused. SHE has to decide on whether she wants to marry her fiance or not.. but I wouldn't jump into this too fast. And she should definatley not break up with him FOR you. God only knows what would happen with the two of you if you were to hook back up. Things might turn out fine, or end in disaster. In my opinion, chances are things wouldn't work out.. but you never know.

Who do you have the strongest feelings for? You have to let your body and mind tell you what's right and whats wrong. Advice from others is great, but only you know how you feel. I would keep number 1 as a friend, but maybe continue to just 'hang out' with numbers 2 and 3. Don't rush into things with either of them.. and eventually you will know what's right and what's wrong. Continue to see other girls though. If you meet someone.. don't say your not interested just because you've got a couple other girls your deciding between. Keep your options open.. and just go with the flow. If I were you though.. I wouldn't get TOO physical with any of them. Especially #3 -- mainly for the fact that she don't even know what she wants.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

lol. back are you drunk posting like me?

Theres nothing wrong with older women. They are better if anything. My only problems with her are the distance and the not having kids thing(which it sounds like your gonna want to do eventually)

I wouldn't trust #3 for a second though. Let me guess, you broke up the first time because she cheated on you? She is shady and should not be trusted.

If your looking for a relationship stick with the youngin. Older you get the more ex's chicks have. Dont be scared, if you like her you have to grow a pair and stand up for that. If you meet him stand up and be a man. Fight that punk, then go get a restraining order like she did. Tell the coarts that she has one already and he is unstable, making you fear for your life. Carry a knife and call the police everytime you see him. Eventually you'll end up knifing his ass or he will get locked up. Then you 2 live happily ever after. The idea of not being with someone because of some "dude" is patetic and something I just cant understand. If you dont act like a man now, you never will. Just f*ck him up, then have him arrested. If he comes after you after all that kill him.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

It doesn't sound too complicated to me. Run from all three. I'm your age and there is no way in hell I would get involved with any of them. There is WAY too much out there to deal with any of those situations. I'm not trying to be a dick, but seriously...


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like no on all three to me.

Keep looking, girls are a dime a dozen at your age.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I would say no to #2 these young neglected females always carry way too much baggage. Shes just looking for someone to protect her.

No way to #3 dont give that ho the chance to sway you with memories, you are still a young guy, go out get wasted and mack like you never hack, make some new memories with some new hunnies, just make sure they arent being stalked by a gun grazed, hormone inebriated, 18 year old woman beater.
I say take the cruise chick. She sounds like a milf.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well here it is.
> 
> *i got out of a 5 year relationship* after being cheated on for the last 8 months of it. she dumped me on sept 10th.
> 
> *since then....*


You just recently got out of a 5yr relationship. In all honesty, I think you should take time to yourself and NOT get committed to anyone. I believe you're still in that "vulnerable/rebound" stage where you feel you HAVE to get back into a relationship or else your life is going to be boring and crappy.

Just take this as a suggestion, but go out, have fun, meet girls and have casual sex with them (if that is your choice). In time, you'll actually find a girl you ACTUALLY like that has a) a short travel distance between you and her, b) she won't have a emotional baggage on her or a restraining order against a stupid little boy, and c) she won't be currently engaged, married or cheating.

Just don't fall for the "first" girl you think is "right" for you. In about six months, we all want to hear/read

"since then, i've....."









EDIT: My good buddy just recently got out of a 2.5yr relationship with his girl, and we're trying to help him enjoy his single life, so I have a familiar knowledge as to what you're going through.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Dan,
Welcome to the bittersweet world of being single!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

You are teh *pimp!*


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lol thanks bullsnake lol

#1 is a milf
#2 is deffinatly sexy and really sweet.
#3 never cheated on me we broke up when she was 17 and i was 18.

im going out to the fish store right now with #2 and seeing her after her work tonight and then tomorrow im seeing #3 after the leafs hockey game. #1 im supposed to go down to NY to visit in late december after christmas.......


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

DO NOT go after the engaged one. I think that is shady as hell if you do. How would you feel if someone did that to you?

Go for #2, she shouldnt be ignored just because her ex is psycho. Its not her fault.

The older woman is too far away, and too old for you.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

actually i say...take some time off (1 plus years) to do nothing. forget all women, reconnect with your buddies, find yourself, get depressed, the rebound, then back to happy and confident again and then soul search. sometimes the best step forward is a small step back.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I still like the multiple f*ck buddy idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> actually i say...take some time off (1 plus years) to do nothing. forget all women, reconnect with your buddies, find yourself, get depressed, the rebound, then back to happy and confident again and then soul search. sometimes the best step forward is a small step back.


That's what I am doing right now.

Im not sure why, but I used to always think I was worthless if I wasnt in a relationship...now, Im starting to see that you gotta have a life seperate of girls to really be happy.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> actually i say...take some time off (1 plus years) to do nothing. forget all women, reconnect with your buddies, find yourself, get depressed, the rebound, then back to happy and confident again and then soul search. sometimes the best step forward is a small step back.


That's what I am doing right now.

Im not sure why, but I used to always think I was worthless if I wasnt in a relationship...now, Im starting to see that you gotta have a life seperate of girls to really be happy.
[/quote]

yep. you need to know you before you can know someone else.
why do you think people who go from failed relationship to failed relationship ..DO THAT. cause they never stop and take a damn second to figure themselves out. its always about not being alone


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> actually i say...take some time off (1 plus years) to do nothing. forget all women, reconnect with your buddies, find yourself, get depressed, the rebound, then back to happy and confident again and then soul search. sometimes the best step forward is a small step back.


That's what I am doing right now.

Im not sure why, but I used to always think I was worthless if I wasnt in a relationship...now, Im starting to see that you gotta have a life seperate of girls to really be happy.
[/quote]

yep. you need to know you before you can know someone else.
why do you think people who go from failed relationship to failed relationship ..DO THAT. cause they never stop and take a damn second to figure themselves out. its always about not being alone
[/quote]

Agreed. And I can tell you one thing I've learned: You will attract infinitely more girls if you focus on living your life and taking them off the pedestal, than you will if you try to make every one THEE ONE.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Agreed. And I can tell you one thing I've learned: You will attract infinitely more girls if you focus on living your life and taking them off the pedestal, than you will if you try to make every one THEE ONE.

perhaps the wisest quote any man can remember. well said


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Dude, there's tons of women out there. You don't need to settle for one with kids or lives a bajillion miles away. Baby'sDaddy drama is never worth it.

Find yourself a normal woman without baggage. Because if you decide to marry her it'll be a lot easier starting your life without her past life to ruin things to come. I've been married for 5 years and believe me, it's tough enough without all the extra baggage American women seem to have nowadays.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

#1 get your own place, stay single have some fun and f*ck em all, don't settle down with nobody until your like 40..f*ck that 45...no reason to be moving in with anyone any time soon.. FRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOOOM mel gibson style, enjoy it..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

freedom comes with a price


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> Find yourself a normal woman without baggage. B


Have fun with that one. If they exist, they are probably pretty boring.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah it does


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Find yourself a normal woman without baggage. B


Have fun with that one. If they exist, they are probably pretty boring.
[/quote]
I'd take boring over crazy anyday. Ask John Wayne Bobbit.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> Find yourself a normal woman without baggage. B


Have fun with that one. If they exist, they are probably pretty boring.
[/quote]
I'd take boring over crazy anyday. Ask John Wayne Bobbit.
[/quote]

then you've obviously never slept with a crazy woman, best sex evar..

..what am I talking about their all nuts in their own little ways..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> then you've obviously never slept with a crazy woman, best sex evar..
> 
> ..what am I talking about their all nuts in their own little ways..


That's why you have to find the kind of crazy you can deal with.

I prefer the "won't shut the hell up and has a shopping addiction" crazy over the "I'll bring other women home for you but I might end up stabbing you if you piss me off" kind of crazy.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Find yourself a normal woman without baggage. B


Have fun with that one. If they exist, they are probably pretty boring.
[/quote]
I'd take boring over crazy anyday. Ask John Wayne Bobbit.
[/quote]

then you've obviously never slept with a crazy woman, best sex evar..

..what am I talking about their all nuts in their own little ways..
[/quote]
yep

i imagine a boring chick would be AWFUL in bed. "what do i do with it?" urgh
lol anyway


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yep
> 
> i imagine a boring chick would be AWFUL in bed. "what do i do with it?" urgh
> lol anyway


Teach her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder what kind of chick ill mitch likes?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> then you've obviously never slept with a crazy woman, best sex evar..
> 
> ..what am I talking about their all nuts in their own little ways..


That's why you have to find the kind of crazy you can deal with.

I prefer the "won't shut the hell up and has a shopping addiction" crazy over the* "I'll bring other women home for you but I might end up stabbing you if you piss me off" kind of crazy.*
[/quote]








I prefer the other as long as she doesn't try to do it in my sleep..But like oct says for some fucked up reason its kind of hard having your pie and able to eat it too..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jayson745 said:


> i imagine a boring chick would be AWFUL in bed. "what do i do with it?" urgh
> lol anyway


Push her down the stairs.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> lol. back are you drunk posting like me?


No I was at work. I'm just an asshole that tells the truth and well the truth hurts. I've been burnt and burnt a few people, I've had the long distance crap, and tried the younger girls too. I know where they all lead. *So thats why I'm back to being an asshole like I was in high school and college, f*ck being a nice guy. *

Even though alot of us have been through some of the things Dan is going through right now, we can post the best advice, tell him whats gonna happen, but he's gonna have to experience it himself. Its his life and his decision. *Personally I would just bang them all and not give two shits. *

[/quote]

I know a few idiots who can attest to that







but never mind all that







as a life time member and a delegate I'd like to welcome you to assholeville







quite fun over here..


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

The Bullsnake is taking some time out of his busy schedule of downloading porn and watching 'The People's Court' to impart ssome wisdom on this forum. 
I went through your old posts and found pictures of the women you were referring to and I'll include them in this post. Here's the breakdown:

*#1 -too old. In a few years she is going to be 40 and have a kid in high school who is going to hate you!
Verdict: Run for the hills!*









*#2 -18 year olds are very young, immature, and inexperienced. I can't even remember what it's like dating a teenager. (I'll have to ask Grosse Gurke) The psycho ex-boyfriend thing isn't a big deal, you can handle yourself. But dating a psycho might be a warning flag that she's nuts.
Judging by the picture you posted, it looks like you got to third-base with her friend, too!
Verdict: Hit it hard! *









*#3 - That's a serious drama-maker there. Any girl that is starting a psychological affair with an -ex while wearing some other guy's engagement ring is pure trouble. You know what you're getting into there.
Verdict: Hit it on the down-low!*









I hope this helps.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> The Bullsnake is taking some time out of his busy schedule of downloading porn and watching 'The People's Court' to impart ssome wisdom on this forum.
> I went through your old posts and found pictures of the women you were referring to and I'll include them in this post. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> *#1 -too old. In a few years she is going to be 40 and have a kid in high school who is going to hate you!
> ...










problem solved


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

This is the quote I always try to remember. Sappy yet true.

"Don't settle for the one you can live with.. find the one you can't live without."


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

If you are worried about #2 for possibly being shot, consider #3 also could cause that reaction if she left him for you...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Go find girl #4 ... she's waiting for you... 22-23 yrs old, grad student with a good job, no ex in the portrait, crazy about sex, loves hockey, sexy.... and lives 15 minutes away from you...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

On the topic of being scared of a punk-ass little crackhead exboyfriend...
f*ck that little sh*t.
If he comes around, cap his ass.
Don't not be with whom you want because you're scared of another guy.

Just my 2 cents.

(Ya know I love ya Dan...)


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Go find girl #4 ... she's waiting for you... 22-23 yrs old, grad student with a good job, no ex in the portrait, crazy about sex, loves hockey, sexy.... and lives 15 minutes away from you...


/agree 100%

Yay post number 400


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never get emotionaly wrapped up in someone until its for certain they are with u too. i know you cant help that really, but if you get all head over heels for something somebody somethin special, it always ends in falling short. get out there, have some fun, get laid, have some good times, lazy movie nights, and be surprised. dont expect, just live


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you guys all assume im affraid of him but the fact is he punched her in the face AND threw her car keys at her face and it gave her a black eye. i hate women beaters and trust me im not affraid of some punk 18 year old who likes to beat up girls. i will beat him down while asking him the whole time what it feels like being on the other end of a fist from a real man.

as for #3 i am not being an asshole and sabotaging her engagement, i think she is just confused at the fact im finally single after 5 years and the chance she always wanted to come back to me is now there but she is engaged so she is uncertain which path to take. i havent kissed her or anything and i dont plan to, i dont want to be "that guy" ya know? i told her just do what she feels but by no means am i trying to talk her into or out of anything.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> as for #3 i am not being an asshole and sabotaging her engagement, i think she is just confused at the fact im finally single after 5 years and *the chance she always wanted to come back to me is now there *but she is engaged so she is uncertain which path to take. i havent kissed her or anything and i dont plan to, i dont want to be "that guy" ya know? i told her just do what she feels but by no means am i trying to talk her into or out of anything.


The chance isnt really there now if she is engaged tho, unless she really doesnt have feeling for the other guy


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you guys all assume im affraid of him but the fact is he punched her in the face AND threw her car keys at her face and it gave her a black eye. i hate women beaters and trust me im not affraid of some punk 18 year old who likes to beat up girls. i will beat him down while asking him the whole time what it feels like being on the other end of a fist from a real man.
> 
> as for #3 i am not being an asshole and sabotaging her engagement, i think she is just confused at the fact im finally single after 5 years and the chance she always wanted to come back to me is now there but she is engaged so she is uncertain which path to take. i havent kissed her or anything and i dont plan to, i dont want to be "that guy" ya know? i told her just do what she feels but by no means am i trying to talk her into or out of anything.


except her panties lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you guys all assume im affraid of him but the fact is he punched her in the face AND threw her car keys at her face and it gave her a black eye. i hate women beaters and trust me im not affraid of some punk 18 year old who likes to beat up girls. i will beat him down while asking him the whole time what it feels like being on the other end of a fist from a real man.
> 
> as for #3 i am not being an asshole and sabotaging her engagement, i think she is just confused at the fact im finally single after 5 years and the chance she always wanted to come back to me is now there but she is engaged so she is uncertain which path to take. i havent kissed her or anything and i dont plan to, i dont want to be "that guy" ya know? i told her just do what she feels but by no means am i trying to talk her into or out of anything.


im just giving universal advice. i didnt even really read this topic


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Nevermind said:


> as for #3 i am not being an asshole and sabotaging her engagement, i think she is just confused at the fact im finally single after 5 years and *the chance she always wanted to come back to me is now there *but she is engaged so she is uncertain which path to take. i havent kissed her or anything and i dont plan to, i dont want to be "that guy" ya know? i told her just do what she feels but by no means am i trying to talk her into or out of anything.


The chance isnt really there now if she is engaged tho, unless she really doesnt have feeling for the other guy
[/quote]

i mean that im finally single again and she had wanted me back for 5 years while i was with my ex. she realized what she lost when i found my ex of 5 years. she didnt know what she had until i had found my ex of 5 years. now im single and her window of oppurtunity is now open for her chance with me she i never gave her back after she broke up with me 6 years ago which is why she is between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Liquid said:


> *So thats why I'm back to being an asshole like I was in high school and college, f*ck being a nice guy. *


I know a few idiots who can attest to that :laugh: but never mind all that







as a life time member and a delegate I'd like to welcome you to assholeville :laugh: quite fun over here..
[/quote]

Eat sh*t.

jk

Looks like I'm back in a_hole town and well might as well start being an asshole this week as I will be cheering for the Steelers.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> *So thats why I'm back to being an asshole like I was in high school and college, f*ck being a nice guy. *


I know a few idiots who can attest to that :laugh: but never mind all that







as a life time member and a delegate I'd like to welcome you to assholeville :laugh: quite fun over here..
[/quote]

Eat sh*t.

jk

Looks like I'm back in a_hole town and well might as well start being an asshole this week as I will be cheering for the Steelers.
[/quote]

^^ oo your going to fit right in


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> *So thats why I'm back to being an asshole like I was in high school and college, f*ck being a nice guy. *


I know a few idiots who can attest to that :laugh: but never mind all that







as a life time member and a delegate I'd like to welcome you to assholeville :laugh: quite fun over here..
[/quote]

Eat sh*t.

jk

Looks like I'm back in a_hole town and well might as well start being an asshole this week as I will be cheering for the Steelers.
[/quote]

^^ oo your going to fit right in :laugh:
[/quote]

Hm.

I've been known to be quite an a**hole.
Even my GF hates its when I get smart with people, always has to say "why do you have to talk to him like that?"

So how come I never got the invite to assholeville? Bunch of a**holes!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Whatever your decision, I hope the best for you man,
Sucks getting your heart broken.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if it was up to me my ex of 5 years wouldnt have cheated on me and i wouldnt be in this situation. heart break deffinatly sucks


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Fucc buddies arent always so great cause we all know how crazy and obsessive some b*tches can get... not worth all the drama.. why dont you open up your options? Theres too many girls out there for you to stress about these 3.

*#1* milf-too much baggage for your age, not literally but mentally. unless she looks like demi moore and has her bank account! lol.. awful for me to say being a girl too..haha

*#2* obviously she told you about the psycho for either #1 attention or #2 cause it is something serious and she wants you to be prepared for drama. She is too immature for you or dangerous. I wouldnt mess with someone like that.

*#3*Once a cheater, always a cheater. You guys broke up for a reason, and obviously it should stay that way. Never heard of couple that broke up the first time for cheating and then got back later on and lived happily ever after. If you know of one, i bet they have just gone undetected.

good luck


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bustersmom said:


> Fucc buddies arent always so great cause we all know how crazy and obsessive some b*tches can get... not worth all the drama.. why dont you open up your options? Theres too many girls out there for you to stress about these 3.
> 
> *#1* milf-too much baggage for your age, not literally but mentally. unless she looks like demi moore and has her bank account! lol.. awful for me to say being a girl too..haha
> 
> ...


this one never cheated on me. this was my first ex, the 2nd ex of 5 years cheated on me......... this first ex broke up with me because of her friends putting thoughts into her head when she was 17.... her friends didnt like me so they talked her into breaking up with me. she never cheated on me.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Fucc buddies arent always so great cause we all know how crazy and obsessive some b*tches can get... not worth all the drama.. why dont you open up your options? Theres too many girls out there for you to stress about these 3.
> 
> *#1* milf-too much baggage for your age, not literally but mentally. unless she looks like demi moore and has her bank account! lol.. awful for me to say being a girl too..haha
> 
> ...


this one never cheated on me. this was my first ex, the 2nd ex of 5 years cheated on me......... this first ex broke up with me because of her friends putting thoughts into her head when she was 17.... her friends didnt like me so they talked her into breaking up with me. she never cheated on me.
[/quote]

ahhh... sorry, I guess I didnt read it correctly. well, i guess you would have to get to know her all over again. meaning that she can still be the same girl that is easily influenced by peers/friends/family. so it can happen all over again like a bad nightmare. but if she is more headstrong now, maybe there is a chance?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

deffinatly more headstrong, she knows how big a mistake she made 6 years ago and still feels the same for me after all this time she couldnt fall out of love with me even tho i was with someone else for 5 years. she knows listening to her friends was a huge mistake in her life and i see that she is much more mature now........... she was 17 and i was 18 at the time so its understandable.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I can't believe I actually read this whole thread. Your life sounds like something out of As the World Turns or Young & Restless. My free advice? Don't take on any baggage you can't handle/live with.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks frank. its rare to see you out of the ID section







thanks for the advice buddy


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I can't believe I actually read this whole thread. Your life sounds like something out of As the World Turns or Young & Restless. My free advice? Don't take on any baggage you can't handle/live with.


Frank, piranha and woman expert. Never thought Jerry Garcia's brother got many chiccks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Frank, piranha and woman expert. Never thought Jerry Garcia's brother got many chiccks.


Woman expert eh? Hmmm, not even close. I love a woman with mystery and with respect. After being married for 27 years, you tend to know a little bit of what not to do. With adult children (who do come to me for advice sometimes), much of thread is not too different from their lives.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, "Don't take on any baggage you can't handle/live with" seems like some pretty sound and unargueably good advice if ya ask me...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

weird man - the same thing happend to me in like the last month. except like its 6 girls to choose from...

maybe ill make a thread about that... - lol

oh,
dan, id go with # 2. but just stay strapped 24/7 - nothin to worry about. and if you ever do meet the guy and problems arise, keep a box of hefty garbage sacks in your trunk along with some dduct tape, bleach and a shovel. - again - youll be fine... -no worries.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> weird man - the same thing happend to me in like the last month. except like its 6 girls to choose from...
> 
> maybe ill make a thread about that... - lol
> 
> ...


Don't forget kitty litter.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I would say stay away from the 3 girls, it seem ur rushing things up, cause you want a gf NOW, and that's why you can't "choose". take ur time, ur still young, enjoy life









OH I forgot... we don't fall for the sweet guys, for some reason we always fall for the nasty ones


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I will have to agree with pinkragon. If you dont know, then dont do anything. You will know when you know.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree with Pink too, be nasty and whip it out on the first date


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Nevermind said:


> I agree with Pink too, be nasty and whip it out on the first date :laugh:


start bouncing it off her forehead







chicks love that..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> I agree with Pink too, be nasty and whip it out on the first date :laugh:


start bouncing it off her forehead :laugh: chicks love that..
[/quote]

Mushroom tattoo that ho foo.


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

looks to me like you have your hands full


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sooooooooooooo update

the one who has the crazy b/f dropped the charges and the restraining order and is getting back with him............ like wtf is wrong with girls going back to women beaters like that???

im actually kinda bummed because i had decided to persue her and yeah............ i finish last again

sucks feeling like a rebound guy when you actually start to like someone and believe they are sincere. seems like i just keep getting the short end of the stick. nice guys do finish last. maybe i should be an asshole and just use girls for a piece of ass like most other single guys my age do.

if i didnt have bad luck i;d have no luck at all

why do i have to have a conscionce and feelings


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ha_guy_dan Posted Today, 10:46 PM
> sooooooooooooo update
> 
> *the one who has the crazy b/f dropped the charges and the restraining order and is getting back with him............ like wtf is wrong with girls going back to women beaters like that???*
> ...


I'll save you the _I told you so_........But I've known tons of women, both married and single that do that same stupid thing. Go back with the abusive husband/bf only to regret it. Not to long ago a neighbor near me was constantly being beat by her live in bf, until one day, he thought it would nice to replace her with her 14 year old daughter. Needless to say, this guy is now locked up in an Oregon prison. It took her over 2 years of being put into a hospital and having all her friends, including me trying to tell her to dump this guy. In the end, her daughter paid the price.

There is someone out there for you, just stop looking.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for the words frank

i told her makr my words, you will regret that choice someday, maybe not today or tomorrow but someday.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sooooooooooooo update
> 
> the one who has the crazy b/f dropped the charges and the restraining order and is getting back with him............ like wtf is wrong with girls going back to women beaters like that???
> 
> ...


It seems that women in abusive relationships seem to seek out relationships like this. I know several women that I've grown up with that are like this. They've always got a bf that's abusive, and they always complain about how bad thier situation is, but when they get a new bf it's another abuser. None of these women seem to think they need counseling and it's not thier fault, but they keep dating the same kinds of guys.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice guys really dont finish last. Dont ever say that because its completely not true. Any girl thats actually worth having will be attracted to a nice guy that will respect her, and if she isnt attracted to you it isnt because you are nice or mean. Get that out of your head. Just live your life man, you WILL find her. Until then, just have fun and have no regrets because you only live once.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sooooooooooooo update
> 
> the one who has the crazy b/f dropped the charges and the restraining order and is getting back with him............ like wtf is wrong with girls going back to women beaters like that???
> 
> ...


We've all been there man. Women are stupid hoars. You should join the asshole side and don't let the girl know you like her. If you do, its over. Barely make time for the girl at first, then when you're together start giving her alittle more time. She'll feel like she's accomplishing changing an asshole guy into a good guy, for some reason girls want to do that. Don't ask me why but its true.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well here it is.
> 
> i got out of a 5 year relationship after being cheated on for the last 8 months of it. she dumped me on sept 10th.
> 
> ...


#1-Leave her for FUN NIGHTS!

#2- GO for it, IF YOU WANT ISSUES...i dated a girl with the same situation and I couldnt tell you how many times I brought her home and the guy was either 1 passed out on the front step of HER PARENTS HOUSE waiting for her or 2 sitting in his truck down the street
Nothing ever happened...he was a Puss so...It wasnt worth it!

#3- I have been there and the girl called me the night she was engaged crying saying how she wants to get back together I was like WTF is wrong with you??? She said yes and 3years later got a divorce.....Guess who has been contactting me since then...yup....she has...but You have to get passed them unstable people man! She was great but a bit on the crazy/depressed side.

Now Im happily married as just this past month and I couldnt be happier!

TAKE YOUR TIME DONT JUMP BACK IN ANOTHER RELATIONSHIP!!!

Enjoy the time you have your probably pretty young still. I met my wife when I was out with the guys NOT looking to get laid or meet a chick at all. It just fell into place..

Good luck man!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

You're just thinking too much and trying too hard IMO. I don't think you are going to 'find' your perfect woman or pick the right one out of three. If you have to think about it at all, that should be a problem. I recommend you just start going out with the idea that you are going to have as good of a time as possible, and forget about finding someone. It may be cliched, but you aren't going to find your perfect woman if you are looking for her.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Like Frank said, stop looking. You will find someone when you are not looking and when you dont care. It ALWAYS happens like that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks guys for the advice


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That's the best advice, just go out and have fun. Don't care about all the drama sh*t. You'll be much happier. When you need just find a f*ck buddy and be good to go. The rest will fall into place.

I think I met the perfect girl for me this weekend, hot as hell, cool personality, plus a sick sense of humor. We were playing drinking games (Kings), and categories came up, so natually I said "Types of birth control" My answer was "coat hanger" (she laughed) and then said "Push her down the stairs". It was like the entire moment just stopped and I was like "Holy sh*t this is the coolest girl ever"


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

<---- I was seeing alot of this hot blonde that just moved into my condo complex.

Then she bought blinds for her windows and now I don't see much of her.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HAHAHAHA u guys are too much


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You should start f'ng everything under the sun. I mean, you might as well practice for when Mrs. Right comes along right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Scrappy Posted Today, 02:06 PM
> You should start f'ng everything under the sun. I mean, you might as well practice for when Mrs. Right comes along right?


Not with that advice, ask any woman. :


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sooooooooooooo update
> 
> the one who has the crazy b/f dropped the charges and the restraining order and is getting back with him............ like wtf is wrong with girls going back to women beaters like that???
> 
> im actually kinda bummed because i had decided to persue her and yeah............ i finish last again


Well did you at least get anything out of it, other then lost time?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Nevermind said:


> sooooooooooooo update
> 
> the one who has the crazy b/f dropped the charges and the restraining order and is getting back with him............ like wtf is wrong with girls going back to women beaters like that???
> 
> im actually kinda bummed because i had decided to persue her and yeah............ i finish last again


Well did you at least get anything out of it, other then lost time?
[/quote]

what a silly question







lol

2 occasions to be exact but considering I only seen her like 5 times i did good. she gobbled my knob and i gave her a moustache ride.

im going to miss her D's


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

1,2,3 good by me lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sooooooooooooo update
> 
> the one who has the crazy b/f dropped the charges and the restraining order and is getting back with him............ like wtf is wrong with girls going back to women beaters like that???
> 
> im actually kinda bummed because i had decided to persue her and yeah............ i finish last again


Well did you at least get anything out of it, other then lost time?
[/quote]

what a silly question







lol

2 occasions to be exact but considering I only seen her like 5 times i did good. she gobbled my knob and i gave her a moustache ride.

im going to miss her D's
[/quote]

Yeah, id consider that doing good. That being said... "f*ck it man, lets go bowling" by which i mean go find new ones


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

u set em up ill knock em down?? lol


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> u set em up ill knock em down?? lol


Haha, well it was a quote from the big lebowski, but sure


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

I mean all 3 are good for me sooo go for em


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oh wait i just got another one just replaced #2 already.............I played guitar hero at her house tonight then she played the skin flute HAHAHAHA

she also likes girls...........


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^^ oh guys, guys, guys


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oh wait i just got another one just replaced #2 already.............I played guitar hero at her house tonight then she played the skin flute HAHAHAHA
> 
> she also likes girls...........


Only bad thing about that now there's twice as many people she will cheat on you with.

Dated a few bi girls back in my day. But if its just to bang and get a threesome, then go for it.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> oh wait i just got another one just replaced #2 already.............I played guitar hero at her house tonight then she played the skin flute HAHAHAHA
> 
> she also likes girls...........


*Only bad thing about that now there's twice as many people she will cheat on you with.*Dated a few bi girls back in my day. But if its just to bang and get a threesome, then go for it.
[/quote]

this is so true...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

If she had filed domestic charges, she cannot drop them, well she can, but the state picks them up.

Domestic charges do not go away if the victims drops the charges.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

just have fun untill someone comes along. Whats the point in jumpin into another relationship after 5 years ?? Dont you wanna break. Meet people you will know when the right person comes along


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

armac said:


> If she had filed domestic charges, she cannot drop them, well she can, but the state picks them up.
> 
> Domestic charges do not go away if the victims drops the charges.


im in canada so i dont know how it works but i didnt get into it............ i was just shocked she would take back a women beater

as for the one who likes girls too yeah i was thinking the same thing but id be less offended being cheated on with a girl then a guy BUT shes open to a 3 some and who said anything about a relationship







lol oh and she has a tongue ring and both nipples done too and the tightest little ass you ever did see HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> If she had filed domestic charges, she cannot drop them, well she can, but the state picks them up.
> 
> Domestic charges do not go away if the victims drops the charges.


im in canada so i dont know how it works but i didnt get into it............ i was just shocked she would take back a women beater

as for the one who likes girls too yeah i was thinking the same thing but id be less offended being cheated on with a girl then a guy BUT shes open to a 3 some and who said anything about a relationship







lol oh and she has a tongue ring and both nipples done too and the tightest little ass you ever did see HAHAHAHA
[/quote]

Cheating on you with a girl would be lame, inviting a girl to join is another matter all together


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

So I haven't read through all 6 pages...but, it sounds like girl #3 never really got over you in the first place. It could have been that when you guys were together she didn't know exactly what she wanted; understandably at like 17-18 years old. (If it was 5 years ago) So she probably tried her best to move on and realized that she had made a big mistake losing you and has since tried to move on but still thinks about you. Now, five years later, your single and she's never really gotten over you. Don't do anything with her until you find out what she wants and till she is no longer with her fiance. That way, your both doing the best thing. Look at it as she has had 5 years to grow up and mature enough to realize that your what she wants.

Man, I sound like Dr. Phil...haha! Where's my 3 mil?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Mbuna Your Self said:


> So I haven't read through all 6 pages...but, it sounds like girl #3 never really got over you in the first place. It could have been that when you guys were together she didn't know exactly what she wanted; understandably at like 17-18 years old. (If it was 5 years ago) So she probably tried her best to move on and realized that she had made a big mistake losing you and has since tried to move on but still thinks about you. Now, five years later, your single and she's never really gotten over you. Don't do anything with her until you find out what she wants and till she is no longer with her fiance. That way, your both doing the best thing. Look at it as she has had 5 years to grow up and mature enough to realize that your what she wants.
> 
> Man, I sound like Dr. Phil...haha! Where's my 3 mil?


you are the only person who has understood that situation to a "T"............ Caitlyn is that you? LMAO


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Lol. Na, me and my girlfriend are taking a break right now. We've been together for almost 3 years and we're 21 now. I'm applying to medical school and she is applying to vet school; we had the "what happens next" talk and she wants to make sure this is what she wants. So, I've been doing a lot of thinking about it and I totally understand where your coming from. (although our situations are a little different) I guess I'm not the typical "bang her while you can" sorta guy. Hang in there man!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah im not that guy either, thats what other girls you dont have feelings are for LMAO


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yeah im not that guy either, *thats what other girls you dont have feelings are for LMAO*


I think thats what the rest of us were hinting at :laugh:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

today is the new girls b-day and last night just after midnight i was the first person to give her a present, except this present was given to her unwrapped and then it got wrapped LMAO


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> today is the new girls b-day and last night just after midnight i was the first person to give her a present, except this present was given to her unwrapped and then it got wrapped LMAO


YES!! Thats the kind of birthday present I like to hear girls got. Congrats


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Well for her next birthday you can always get her oven mits, a towel, and a mop.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its #3's birthday on sunday and she wants to come here after her family leaves............ who woulda known i had the skills to have a waiting list of girls after ive been out of the game for 5 years.......... its like riding a bike i guess LOL


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mbuna Your Self said:


> So I haven't read through all 6 pages...but, it sounds like girl #3 never really got over you in the first place. It could have been that when you guys were together she didn't know exactly what she wanted; understandably at like 17-18 years old. (If it was 5 years ago) So she probably tried her best to move on and realized that she had made a big mistake losing you and has since tried to move on but still thinks about you. Now, five years later, your single and she's never really gotten over you. Don't do anything with her until you find out what she wants and till she is no longer with her fiance. That way, your both doing the best thing. Look at it as she has had 5 years to grow up and mature enough to realize that your what she wants.
> 
> Man, I sound like Dr. Phil...haha! Where's my 3 mil?


You put it well.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its #3's birthday on sunday and she wants to come here after her family leaves............ who woulda known i had the skills to have a waiting list of girls after ive been out of the game for 5 years.......... its like riding a bike i guess LOL


Well played Dan, well played


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its #3's birthday on sunday and she wants to come here after her family leaves............ who woulda known i had the skills to have a waiting list of girls after ive been out of the game for 5 years.......... its like riding a bike i guess LOL


Be careful of the aids.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

now that that you mention it.... If I were you I would get a bike, for some reason i think guys with bikes get more girls


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> now that that you mention it.... If I were you I would get a bike, for some reason i think guys with bikes get more girls


I had a bike and it did help start some conversations, but the girls the bikes attract are usually pretty easy and possible infected.

But hey it did get me plenty of ass so I guess it was worth the money.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^lol...:laugh:

Random BTW jewels can i get my og award a lil earlier please send me code already gosh!!!







sorry back on track.............


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

number 2 sounds like an easy f&ck, but nothing that you should be thinking about right now. i say take your time and see how things go with number 3 but bang the sh*t out of number 2 whenever you get a chance.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

#2 came back and wants to start hanging out again, she didnt take off the restraining order but she just broke it by talking to him and him talking to her so now he has an open door to talk to her whenever now because she cant rat him out when she talked to him also........... she says he is still an asshole but like i told her she would regret it and stuff and sure enough she did and comes back to the nice guy............. so now i have 4 on the works right now. its hard juggling that many when there is only 7 days in a week lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> #2 came back and wants to start hanging out again, she didnt take off the restraining order but she just broke it by talking to him and him talking to her so now he has an open door to talk to her whenever now because she cant rat him out when she talked to him also........... she says he is still an asshole but like i told her she would regret it and stuff and sure enough she did and comes back to the nice guy............. so now i have 4 on the works right now. its hard juggling that many when there is only 7 days in a week lol


You're gonna need a stunt c*ck.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i figure i would make a mould of my package and give it to each of them for christmas for when i cant make it to hang out with them 1 night LOL


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

No offense but there is no need for a person to brag bout how many chicks he is doing, that actually shows how desperate that person is, and more likely there no chicks in the game.... if your doing all that with the girls keep it to ur self, come here and talk about the one once you find her, that would make you look more like the cool guy!!! IMO


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> No offense but there is no need for a person to brag bout how many chicks he is doing, that actually shows how desperate that person is, and more likely there no chicks in the game.... if your doing all that with the girls keep it to ur self, come here and talk about the one once you find her, that would make you look more like the cool guy!!! IMO


yeah i know what u mean, kinda like how some people come here and brag about how much money they spend on stupid things............ AHEM AHEM


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> No offense but there is no need for a person to brag bout how many chicks he is doing, that actually shows how desperate that person is, and more likely there no chicks in the game.... if your doing all that with the girls keep it to ur self, come here and talk about the one once you find her, that would make you look more like the cool guy!!! IMO


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

danny, i dont get it?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well the third is playing games it sounds like she doesn't know what she wants she needs to grow up or get married to the guy she is engaged too. Otherwise tell her to cut the sh*t and stop messing with two guys minds. In the process of finding her self and who she wants to be with she is making you crazy. The first two I would not talk to anymore and the third it is a tough one. Otherwise I would say be by yourself for awhile or find someone else. It also sounds like you fall to fast for people.







It is hard to say without knowing you. Good luck


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

pcrose said:


> Well the third is playing games it sounds like she doesn't know what she wants she needs to grow up or get married to the guy she is engaged too. Otherwise tell her to cut the sh*t and stop messing with two guys minds. In the process of finding her self and who she wants to be with she is making you crazy. The first two I would not talk to anymore and the third it is a tough one. Otherwise I would say be by yourself for awhile or find someone else. It also sounds like you fall to fast for people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^indeed


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> danny, i dont get it?


Come on man, push her down the stairs.


----------

